# Google Window Builder in eclipse integrieren -> FAIL!



## Ahab (14. Oktober 2010)

Nabernd!

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon eine Weile mit eclipse und würde gerne den Window Builder von Google installieren. Leider klappt das nicht so ganz...

Unter Ganymede (eclipse 3.4) funktioniert der Windowbuilder, die Installation klappt. Das Plugin läuft aber DER-maßen instabil, dass ich in der Regel keine 5 klicks machen kann, ohne einen Memory Error oder "keine Rückmeldung" zu bekommen. Ich würde den Builder gern unter Galileo oder Helios ausprobieren, dort scheitert die Installation aber. Angeblich fehlen irgendwelche XML Codes oder so.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das soll? Updates findet er auch nie.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt just for fun mal die Installationsdateien heruntergeladen und diese wurden problemlos unter Galileo installiert.

Ich denke, dass du mit einer Neuinstallation der 3.5 (vorherige Deinstallation der 3.4 wäre günstig) und dem Update auf Version 3.5.2 erfolgreich sein dürftest.

MfG


----------



## Ahab (14. Oktober 2010)

Hast du sie extern heruntergeladen und lokal integriert oder indem du den Link bei eclipse einfügst, innerhalb der IDE herunterlädst und direkt installierst?

Im Übrigen wird eclipse nicht installiert, sondern ist direkt aus dem Ordner lauffähig...


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe den Link innerhalb der IDE eingeben und Eclipse hat sich selbstständig mit den Updates versorgt.

Aber hast Recht - installiert werden muss Eclipse nicht ^^


----------

